# How Old Are You?



## Chris

It's a year of big change and for some big birthdays! Or is that something only your nan would say? Either way here is the new and updated age thread for those people who have outgrown the bracket they voted in last time.


So, how old are you? 

*May 2020 Update*: it is now possible to change your vote in this poll.


----------



## Amrasje

I am currently 30, turning 31 in 2020.


----------



## Alyx

Currently, I'm 25, and turning 26 in 2020. wow, 26...


----------



## Heyden

I’m 18, turning 19 in October!


----------



## Corndoggy

20 turning 21 this year


----------



## Midoriya

22, turning 23 in May.


----------



## moo-kun

33, turning 34 in February ✧︎*。ヾ(｡>﹏<｡)ﾉﾞ✧︎*。


----------



## namiieco

15 turning 16


----------



## AdvLAMP

I'm 25 now, turning 26 in October!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'll be 21 in June, really gettin up there boys :,,,,)


----------



## Pixori

Omgggg it makes me so happy to see there are people around my age.... I always feel so awkward being into fandoms and things and only ever seeing teens. I wantttt friends my age. 

I’m 27 but I’ll be turning 28 in March. Pisces baby here


----------



## LadyDestani

I turned 40 towards the end of last year, so I'm in a new age bracket now.


----------



## cornimer

Yay I was just thinking yesterday about if we would get a new version of this thread! I am 21 and towards the end of the year I will move up an age bracket.


----------



## moonbyu

14! im gonna be 15 in june!


----------



## Corrie

I'm 25! Halfway to 50


----------



## Shawna

I am 21 now, I will turn 22 on June 9th.


----------



## Alienfish

Turned 28, well last year now technically on Dec 27th. I look like a high school teenager and feel like 70+ so yeah wrong actual age on all levels.


----------



## Dinosaurz

am I really gonna wait for my birthday so I can put 19-21? The answer is yes


----------



## nintendofan85

I'm 19, turn 20 in just over a month.


----------



## cIementine

i'm 18, turning 19 in december.


----------



## Stella-Io

20 now, but I'll turn the big 21 later this month.


----------



## AlyssaAC

23 right now, but will be turning 24 later this month on the 22nd. I love having my birthday in January. It fits me very well. ^-^


----------



## AccfSally

I'm turning 31 next month.


----------



## Wildtown

i am a only 15 :0 will be 16 in july


----------



## Cheryll

18 years old now, 19 on July so a new age group now. :0


----------



## Azrael

Happy to see I am in the most common age group! 29 here!


----------



## glover

17 turning 18 in October.


----------



## michealsmells

Se-ven-teen!!!

Turning 18 late late in the year (November 25th) so I'm spending most of my 2020 as a teenager. Though- I am a bit shocked. Yeah, I'm turning into a legal adult at the end of the year. I still feel 14, man.


----------



## Licorice

26 and you all make me feel so old.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm 22, but won't be 23 until November. At least I can vpte now and still be in the same age bracket by the end of the year


----------



## grooviestbaby

A lot of you are older than I expected! That's awesome! ^-^ I'm 24 but I'll be 25 on November 2nd :')


----------



## Zura

Turning 21 in a month


----------



## Azrael

I wonder how much the age groups will change once we get an influx of new members when NH is released.


----------



## Strahberri

I'll be 19 next week ~

I never knew how many young adults played animal crossing until recently! It makes me laugh thinking back on how my mom made fun of me for playing it when I was 16, and telling me it was a kid's game. It really goes to show you that there aren't really age limits on things, especially games like AC.


----------



## Alkron

27 and turning 28 in 2020! 2020 obviously is a big year for all of us though!  

Edit: Dang, been so long that I forgot what my signature was.


----------



## buniichu

I'm 17, and I'm turning 18 in the mid of this year! :3


----------



## Chris

Azrael said:


> I wonder how much the age groups will change once we get an influx of new members when NH is released.



I'm expecting to see a big influx of younger users with the NH release.


----------



## isabll

I'll be 21 in a few days, feeling kinda old rn.


----------



## Beanz

im 14 but i'll turn 15 in june of this year


----------



## Soigne

22 this year


----------



## Stalfos

I turned 37 last year. Imagine that.


----------



## graceroxx

I just turned 19 a couple days ago xd


----------



## Shellzilla_515

.


----------



## Antonio

I finally moved up from 16-18 to 19-21. Whoop!


----------



## SheepMareep

About to be 23 6 days after new horizons comes out!


----------



## Imbri

Oh, children, you're all adorable. 

I am 50, turning 51 in May.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Im 20, i turn 21 in a couple of months 

A lot of people here are older than I thought


----------



## kayleee

25, turn 26 in April


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm 19, turning 20 in April.  I still kinda feel like a baby compared to some of the other members here lol.


----------



## goro

16, turning 17 in late spring


----------



## Mokuren

27 turning 28 in july ;ooo; noooooo


----------



## MasterM64

I am currently 25 and will be turning 26 later this year. This year is going to be the most exciting one in my life so far and got a lot to look forward to!


----------



## Naekoya

I'll be turning 29 this March ｡ﾟ(TヮT)ﾟ｡
time is definitely not slowing down that's for sure lol;;


----------



## Darkesque_

I am among the youngest of the forums! I am currently 14!


----------



## wizard

I'm 15 and I'll be 16 in July.


----------



## allainah

i turn 23 this march


----------



## Princess Mipha

Apparently I turn 24 this year..


----------



## Romaki

Turning 24 this year.


----------



## Elov

Turning 23 next month... I want to cry. :c


----------



## brownboy102

when i joined this forum i was 12


----------



## Nankurunaisa

I've just created an account here about yesterday~ 

I'd suppose i'm currently 23 years old and it started 24th of June my birthday....


----------



## seliph

i'm gonna be 25 in april... i'm approaching true grandpa status


----------



## StitchesFan308

I'm 17, turning 18 in November


----------



## Chelsaurus

Turning 24 in march :O


----------



## John Wick

Not old.


----------



## returnofsaturn

I am 20 :0


----------



## Campy

Vrisnem said:


> I'm 27, turning 28 this year. Still look and feel like a teenager.



Same here. Also still look and feel like a teenager.


----------



## Psydye

32.


----------



## oath2order

I'm surprised the majority is in the adult range.


----------



## buniichu

I'm only 17, but turning 18 this year


----------



## BrookieYoCookie

!6 turning 17. Time goes by so faassstt


----------



## seliph

oath2order said:


> I'm surprised the majority is in the adult range.



kids these days with their fort knight just don't know about animal crossing


----------



## Megan.

I’m 26 now, I was only 19 when I joined this forum. ;w;


----------



## Noctis

yike....... I'm turning 29. just thinking about that is giving me chills. well at least I'll still be looking like a 15 year old.


----------



## Cariad

I'm 18, jan baby. i remember being 13 on here constantly what a time


----------



## Shinjukuwu

twentysix.


----------



## Celinalia

I'm 16 turning 17 this year  I look really young thoughh dang it


----------



## SilverWolf21

I'm 25, but I'm gonna be 26 on...wait for it...March 20th.


----------



## cosmopath

i'm 18 turning 19! i was a baby when i first made my account here holy crap


----------



## Brookie

23, turning 24 on March 1st!!


----------



## faiiryvent

i?m currently 17, turning 18 on march 2nd


----------



## dragonpisces69

I'm 19 but turning 20 in less than a week.


----------



## xara

i’m 17, turning 18 next month:3


----------



## ellarella

I turned 30 last December and am now part of the strongest age bracket


----------



## Airysuit

26, turning 27 in sept! Feel so old


----------



## Jas

i'm 20!


----------



## mocha.

24, turning 25 in May.

Boy oh boy is it sad having to enter a new age bracket on the poll ;w;


----------



## DenzDejz

Turned 28 earlier this month!


----------



## sierra

25, gonna be 26 this spring. I look 12. I get ?omg I thought you were so much younger? a lot. I have no idea how to ever respond


----------



## doefriend

...wow I was not expecting to be in the majority age bracket (25-29 at the time of voting). I'm 27, and I'm used to being one of the oldest people in most communities I'm in, haha.


----------



## visibleghost

i turn 20 in less than two months


----------



## KeatAlex

Gee I've entered the 30-34 bracket...

The time flies.


----------



## xara

18 now =)


----------



## Ama

KeatAlex said:


> Gee I've entered the 30-34 bracket...
> 
> The time flies.



Same here- 32


----------



## lars708

19 y/o 

still feel like I'm a li'l child mentally tho


----------



## KeatAlex

Ama said:


> Same here- 32



Yes! Hey hey hey!


----------



## sleepydreepy

22, but I'll be 23 in May!


----------



## Linyin

it is surprising that quite many people here are between 25 and 29! (which makes me happy because I am one of them)^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, I just turn to 28 two months ago


----------



## ecstasy

14, gonna turn 15 next year in January.. very far ik lol


----------



## Tempest

moonbyu said:


> 14! im gonna be 15 in june!


YOUR TWO MONTHS OLDER THAN ME


----------



## R. Planet

I'm SO happy to see so many younger people enjoying a good, old-fashioned, message board forum. 

If you can keep the community together many of you can remain friends and stay in touch via your shared interest for many years. Forums are special. When you invest yourself in them, they can be rewarding in ways that no other form of social media can be.


----------



## MorningStar

I turned 29 a little over a month ago. It's cool to see such a wide range of ages here. Animal Crossing really is E for Everyone.


----------



## d3_3p

Tempest said:


> YOUR TWO MONTHS OLDER THAN ME


You're 

- - - Post Merge - - -



> I'm SO happy to see so many younger people enjoying a good, old-fashioned, message board forum.


So much this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> 19 y/o
> 
> still feel like I'm a li'l child mentally tho


Nothing more natural than that.


----------



## help with login

@R. Planet I still text my buddy that I met here 12 years ago.


----------



## Tako

I'm 30, turning 31 in September!


----------



## 22lexi

18! Though I'm technically an adult, I certainly don't feel like one


----------



## infionitize

I'm turning 29 in a month and I just gotten into the game! AC really is a game for all ages.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Turning 17. I haven't been on here in a few years until now since you know New Horizons is coming out and it's weird thinking how young and extremely cringy I was when I first came here.


----------



## oiwa

i'm 25 and i'm turning 26 in june. ive been playing animal crossing since i was 8.


----------



## niko2

28 in April


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Turned 21 last November, and all I can say is that I have a bone to pick with whoever started playing Jumanji in January; 21's supposed to be an important and fun marker, and they've rained on our parade. Here's hoping for luck at 22?


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X

Currently I'm 14 & I feel like a baby here


----------



## Dizzardy

28.

I'll be 29 on Saturday.


----------



## easpa

Turning 21 in May!


----------



## windloft

21 years old - been so since a month ago, lmao. time sure flies...


----------



## PajamaCat

I'm 26! I'm new to the forums and I'm so glad to see so many people in their 20's and 30's here!


----------



## alv4

I’m 27


----------



## Lazaros

i'm turning 20 in december, what the heck. :')


----------



## trashpedia

I'm turning 18 on the 30th of this month and tbh I don't feel like a adult despite becoming legally one.


----------



## Fizzii

21 but heck i still catch myself saying i'm 18


----------



## sour

The other day a doctor asked me how old I was, I said 22 - I'm turning 25 this year. That'll be half way to thirty, wtf. I do not feel like an adult at all, like I just go through life like a bumblebee


----------



## piske

- -


----------



## Ley

22


----------



## deerprongs

21! I'll be 22 on the 7th of next month


----------



## Weiland

I turned 21 on the 16th of March.


----------



## Lauren

I turned 26 last month


----------



## Kurashiki

i'm 19!


----------



## blinkcrossing

21 right now, celebrating my 22nd with Mira on July 6!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm 21 and gonna be 22 in September. :3


----------



## skarmoury

why are so many people 21
stop copying me. I'm 21


----------



## Lauryn

I am 19


----------



## Loubelle

I'm 16, turning 17 soon ;u;


----------



## silicalia

I'm 20, 21 in May. I had a whole 21st planned out but I guess it wont be happening now


----------



## lucitine

Good lord, I'm getting old. I'm 29 this year. That poll makes me a little bit sad


----------



## Aleigh

In exactly a month and two days I will be able to check the poll that says “19”


----------



## staticistic1114

i got the biggest deja vu voting in this thread's poll, time really flies and idk about you but im feeling 22 kbye


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm 29 years old

edit: crap why did I say I was 30 lol i'm not during 30 until the 31st of May lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys

In less than 30 minutes from now as of this post (US CST), I'll be 21 years old, old enough to legally drink. Although, I certainly don't feel 21...


----------



## theravenboys

I'm 27


----------



## seliph

i'm 25      50 here i come


----------



## moonolotl

I am a small baby who is 16
send help


----------



## pink

I'm 23 turning 24 later this year. my mid-twenties is coming up super quick :<


----------



## Bubbsart

Nearing the age of 16!!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

I appear to be on the younger end of the spectrum here! A lot of 20s folks. I turn 18 in a little less than three months.


----------



## HavocSource

34 i'm an old gramps


----------



## lionrt60

21.
I mean that's kinda it, lol.


----------



## Trundle

I am older than 21... But younger than 23... I hope that's vague enough.


----------



## Vinathi

Turned 23 this year... which blows my mind that I’m still using this site! I think I was 15/16 when I started BTF!


----------



## Tian

I have been alive for 20 and half years.


----------



## coziefox

I'm 25 , 26 in may


----------



## Chaitee

turning 16 in a week lol yikes


----------



## Breath Mint

Just turned 26 at the end of March


----------



## Deca

25


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm turning 20 on Monday


----------



## Dormire

25.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

23, turning 24 next month


----------



## primandimproper

Turning 30 next month.


----------



## Hanif1807

19, turning 20 June this year


----------



## qwyzxv7

will be 20 this year wow i feel so old lol


----------



## Kaiaa

I am 27, I will be 28 in September! I don’t feel as old as I am!


----------



## j1119

I feel like a child!!! 15, 16 in November. I guess other people my age aren't into forums and stuff. It's all about Instagram, maybe even Reddit.


----------



## Alex518

turning nineteen in almost a month (may 18) hence my username being alex518 hah


----------



## Mr. Q

36.


----------



## tokumeikibou

20, turning 21 in november. i still feel like a baby but wow, i forget how many kids are on this site! takes me back to when i was 11-12 on forums like gaia and such, i miss it i really do ugh


----------



## tui

i'm 21! seems there's quite a wide range of ages here, which is pretty cool


----------



## ughrora

I am 22, turning 23 next month!


----------



## Kewkiez

I must've been 14 when I had first encountered TBT. It was on a different forum software before haha.

I'm 25 now.


----------



## Mairmalade

Officially closer to 30 than 20. Yikes.

26 now, 27 in October.


----------



## luckycat93

26


----------



## Lovi

I am 24 and feel so consoled that others are in the same age range :- v -


----------



## Miqo

I'm 30.. really pains me to type that. ;;


----------



## biibii

17, 18 in a month


----------



## SoraDeathEater

23 as of today ^-^


----------



## rubyy

20, i'm 21 in december :3


----------



## psyence

21 turning 22 in august!


----------



## MelodyRivers

34 turning 35 on July 18


----------



## Jared:3

I'm 17 right now, won't be 18 until October of this year (crazy that I will be a legal adult) I was 13 back when I joined so its weird being so much older


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm 31, and I have no shame about my love of childish video games, television, or movies. 

No. 

Shame.


----------



## MiniBell666

I'm 19, I will turn 20 in July.


----------



## Anine

Pretty sure the last time I was active on these forums I was in the 22-24 bracket and now I'm in the 25-29 one, yikes.


----------



## rayraysparkles

i feel like an oldie at 34, but I'm surprised to find there are older people as well! Why not? It's such a cool game, and anyone can play


----------



## ForgottenT

I'm 24.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I’m 19 and turning 20 this year... It feels weird knowing that soon I’ll no longer technically be a teenager


----------



## Goop

I'm 22 turning 23 this year.
It feels weird to say that, because I basically stopped aging when I hit 15 and I still look/feel really young despite the fact I'm a WHOLE adult lol​


----------



## Deca

Goop said:


> I'm 22 turning 23 this year.
> It feels weird to say that, because I basically stopped aging when I hit 15 and I still look/feel really young despite the fact I'm a WHOLE adult lol​



Idk I feel like most people in their early 20s still pass as teenagers... It's just something girls say to make themselves feel better about it. Because honestly there really isn't that big of a difference physically, and the vast majority of people actually look their age and not younger. I never understood why 90% of girls claim to look younger. You DON'T 99% of the time. 

Mentallythere's a massive gap yes but visually not really. It's mostly make-up and fashion sense that becomes more refined as we grow older. Until your late 20s/early 30s when the wrinkles eventually kick in

I'm in my mid/late 20s and honestly can't tell girls in their early 20s from well dressed teenagers apart


----------



## Sir Takoya

Dang. I was expecting more children. I guess childhood games last longer than I thought. ;---;


----------



## Sporge27

Oh nooooo.... feeling oooolllldddd


----------



## Bon Bonne

30


----------



## Apo

Uh, I started to feel a bit out of place because I thought most user would be below my age (21), but in reality  , most are older. Whaddya know...


----------



## Mary

Nineteen, turning twenty in July! When did I get so old?


----------



## Veestah

I'm 32.  ;o;  I feel so old, but I've been with Animal Crossing since it came out... How could I not stay?


----------



## deerprongs

I've just recently turned 22! (April 7th) I feel like I'm getting old!! ;v;


----------



## Buttonsy

20, turning 21 in June !!


----------



## Yuenie

I'm 28. Actually pleasantly surprised in the poll how many people my age play!


----------



## visibleghost

i turned 20 a bit over a week ago


----------



## 5cm/s

i'm 20, turning 21 in december


----------



## Es0teric

I am 31.  I will be 32 this year....


----------



## niconii

24! Turning 25 this year.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I turned 13 on March 29! Kinda chill having a "quarantine" birthday (though, going out would've been nice).


----------



## Dhriel

I just turned 23 some weeks ago, but I don't feel old yet


----------



## stargurg

turned 21 this year in January! yep, that night was a lot of fun c:


----------



## Blueskyy

I am 30...turning 31 in September 2020. I am creeping into the demographics with less users


----------



## Merumeruki

21..


----------



## chainosaur

27... oof...


----------



## Darcy94x

25.. 26 in a month


----------



## Frochi25

Wow, everyone here is so old.


----------



## MrPicard

I'm 37. And I feel old indeed.


----------



## nekotown

I am 18. I'll be 19 in November.


----------



## Cancoon

26! That means I made this account back when I was 19 lol wow!


----------



## ting1984

I'm one of the 16 oldest who have participated in the poll!  And I'm still technically a Millennial, heh.  Not even old enough to be a Xennial.


----------



## Kazunari

I'm 23 now, but I joined back when I was 17.


----------



## milkyi

17! ill be 18 in 5 months lol


----------



## michan

24 now! omg I joined when I was 17


----------



## Prophecy82

people say I am old but I preferred experience.


----------



## Neb

I turned 18 almost three months ago!


----------



## necrofantasia

i'm 15, will turn 16 this month ^·^


----------



## lyradelphie04

I'm honestly surprised there's more people in their 20s than in their teens!!
I'm 17 and I really thought everybody else on here was in their late teens or early 20s. What an eye opener!
Kudos to the people past 40!!


----------



## ting1984

lyradelphie04 said:


> I'm honestly surprised there's more people in their 20s than in their teens!!
> I'm 17 and I really thought everybody else on here was in their late teens or early 20s. What an eye opener!
> Kudos to the people past 40!!



This place makes me feel old.    I'm still part of the Millennial generation, however.  It seems this game is played mostly by Millennials and Gen Z.  My husband is Gen X (age 43) and has no interest in it.


----------



## Raz

I'm almost 34...


----------



## Tatoenami

18! 19 in September 
What was I doing here in 2014..? LOL


----------



## sierra

26 c:::::::::::


----------



## Lightmare

19!


----------



## Bunnii

20


----------



## Yuuki

32......


----------



## mermaidshelf

31 but wow I'm surprised my age group is bigger than teens 13-15.


----------



## demoness

27


----------



## Uffe

I'm going to be 35 in 3 days.


----------



## Rambo

33 I’ll be 34 next month.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Uffe said:


> I'm going to be 35 in 3 days.


Happy early quarantine birthday Uffe!


----------



## Blondiexo

Turned 27 in February! Pisces


----------



## Luciaaaa

*another 27 pisces! *


----------



## MarshyMellow

I'm 36. I turned 36 this April 12th!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Feel a bit young on here... but i'm 13 and will be 14 in August.


----------



## DawnAri

22, from 1998! my birthday is at the end of February, so I'm a fellow pisces~


----------



## Kildara

I'm 29, turning 30 this year, but my body feels 80.


----------



## Bioness

Kildara said:


> I'm 29, turning 30 this year, but my body feels 80.



29 going on 30 as well, longing for the days my knee and back didn't ache.


----------



## Kildara

Bioness said:


> 29 going on 30 as well, longing for the days my knee and back didn't ache.


Preach. Getting old sucks. Haha.


----------



## Reploid

Bioness said:


> 29 going on 30 as well, longing for the days my knee and back didn't ache.


I had this strange knee pain while going down the stairs the other day. My wife said it's because my body knows I'm gonna be 30. So much for working out and being strong when your body will just decide to be in pain randomly.


----------



## Hatsushimo

26 years young  here. Doing my best to keep fit, healthy and active whilst seeking out what new experiences I can, be it on the Internet or in the real world. You're never too old to learn!


----------



## ujenny

15 and turning 16 in two weeks 
damn.. when i joined tbt i was.. too young haha


----------



## angiepie

I am 26, just turned it in early March. I still look like I’m 16 and get told that all the time lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

26 about to turn 27. I'm so glad there's a lot of people on here around my age lol


----------



## Wolfie

24, turning 25 in November


----------



## Luxsama

20 turning 21 :3


----------



## Rize

26 lol


----------



## Jellieyz

I turned 24 this year, older and older I get the more I understand why I hate people haha


----------



## absol

19, turning 20 in october
somehow I feel old and young at the same time haha


----------



## BeezyBee

I’m 20, I turn 21 in a few months. 

No sure if I should feel young or old haha. A lot of people here are in their mid-late twenties.


----------



## AndrewGK

Just turned 50.  And I play ANCH.
Get off my lawn


----------



## NightNinja

i’m 32, i will turn 33 on August


----------



## greenvoldemort

19 in august! eeek!


----------



## cucumberzest

Wolfie said:


> 24, turning 25 in November


Same! When's your birthday? Mine's the 29th.


----------



## Gazer297

50 and addicted to ACNH....


----------



## Asmadasbirds

Just turned 33 .. although with this year being as it is is I'm considering ignoring it and staying as 32 for another year


----------



## pochy

17, turning 18 in august! yayy adult responsibilities here i come? ;-;


----------



## Wolfie

cucumberzest said:


> Same! When's your birthday? Mine's the 29th.



Cool! Mine's the 1st ^-^


----------



## fluttershy300

Im 17, turning 18 in December.


----------



## jenboston22

35, and I play the game with my 4 year old (who _loves _to destroy our village... I shouldn't have introduced him to the ax )


----------



## Alessio

I'm 21 turning 29 in march


----------



## Sloom

Alessio said:


> I'm 21 turning 29 in march


me too


----------



## Delphine

I'm 23 and will be 24 in July!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Will be 56 in a little over a week. I play video games while my son plays chess.


----------



## nintendoanna

turning 18 on june 19th !! i got into ac around like 2015 so i was like 13! aha


----------



## Madrox6

28, turning 29 later this month ^^


----------



## HistoryH22

Just turned 27 today!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Finally scrolling through this forum as an actual adult and proud to say I'm 23


----------



## outofwrlds

24, turning 25 in a few days!


----------



## FishHead

I turned 19 a few days ago, but it's really weird because I feel like I'm still 13 or something.


----------



## zenni

HistoryH22 said:


> Just turned 27 today!


Happy belated! I'll be catching up to you soon >.<


----------



## Ichiban

19 going on 50


----------



## Xeleron

25 in August.... where is time going? t.t


----------



## SoftenedHearts

Time to change this in 11 days haha (21 to 22!)


----------



## Faux

I'll be thirty soon, but I prefer to call it 27+3, because 27 is my favorite number, haha.


----------



## moo_nieu

24 on July 13th! One more year until I'm out of the awkward age group that nobody on Bell tree makes friend threads for xD


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON

21 for me!


----------



## LaFra

28 :C


----------



## Koi Fishe

Just turned 16 a few days ago! -w-


----------



## Aisland

Today’s my 16th birthday!


----------



## courtky

I'm 26, 27 in october... yay.


----------



## moonbunny

31 in August.


----------



## AutumnWillow

21, turning 22 this year in September.


----------



## Flyffel

My age is a semi-public secret.


----------



## BlueOceana

I just turned 25 this year, feels like forever ago that I first played Animal Crossing for the game cube.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Two fingers
Seven fingers


----------



## Wildtown

yesh im finally in a new age bracket today!


----------



## Lady Black

Officially 22 today, so it's nice to fall into a different age bracket.


----------



## xTech

I turned 21 in may, but tbh my brain still thinks I'm 19 and have actually accidentally responded with that when asked my age before lmao. Definitely am surprised to see that the 25-29 year old age group just surpassed the 19-21 year olds one, although to be fair it is a bigger age group by 2 years.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I won’t say exactly how old I am (I’m nervous about sending out sensitive information) but I will say that I’m old enough to be well-established in college.


----------



## Mr_Persona

wow hardly anyone in their 50s which l understand

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020

Hmm maybe the only voter in the 50s is that random lady l met on the island

Oh and idk l'm supposed to tell but l'm a young adult and that's all l can say.


----------



## AC.Newbie

42 here. Don't know anyone personally who is my age and plays video games. Whatever, I refuse to grow old both physically and mentally. "You're as old as you feel" indeed!


----------



## ting1984

AC.Newbie said:


> 42 here. Don't know anyone personally who is my age and plays video games. Whatever, I refuse to grow old both physically and mentally. "You're as old as you feel" indeed!



My husband is 43 and is still a big gamer.  He's not into the AC franchise, though.

I'll be 36 in November, in the upper 5% of old according to this poll.  My other favorite Switch game, NBA 2K20, has me in the 5% demographic as well, except this time in terms of gender.

I don't intentionally try to be a statistical outlier, I just usually am...lol


----------



## LadyDestani

AC.Newbie said:


> 42 here. Don't know anyone personally who is my age and plays video games. Whatever, I refuse to grow old both physically and mentally. "You're as old as you feel" indeed!



Hey, you're in my age group. I'm a 40 year old female gamer and my husband is a 44 year old gamer. We will never grow out of it. Games are a great hobby, not just for kids at all.


----------



## AC.Newbie

I meant that nobody I know outside of here who is my age is into games. Of all the people I work with, nobody is my age playing these games, everyone is younger. I am glad to see though that I'm not the only one, it used to bother me a little that I was still playing video games while everyone my age had long since moved on from them


----------



## Crunchy_Water

24 bay-bee! will be 25 in november..i can already feel the oldness setting in  lol


----------



## ThomasNLD

38, 39 in august. I will be playing games in the nursing home someday. I don' give a hoot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I turned 20 in April of this year.  100% gonna take my Switch Lite with New Horizons decals with me to my third year of college.  Don't let anyone tell you you're too old for your interests c:


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

27

sort of glad to see lots of folks in my age range here.  I've been away from the site for a while but it's good to be back


----------



## Dashonthecob

20, I've been on here since I was 17


----------



## xChives

30.... been playing the series since I was 15. Half my life has been spent in a social circle consisting of animals. Not even mad.


----------



## _Rainy_

It doesn’t matter lol.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Vrisnem said:


> It's a year of big change and for some big birthdays! Or is that something only your nan would say? Either way here is the new and updated age thread for those people who have outgrown the bracket they voted in last time.
> 
> 
> So, how old are you?
> 
> *May 2020 Update*: it is now possible to change your vote in this poll.



28 on Halloween. Goodness does time fly...


----------



## Nosfurratu

Nobody likes you when you’re 23!
Jk I can’t do that anymore, I’m 24 now


----------



## Lisvyx

15 going on to 16!


----------



## Jamborenium

I am 30 years old


----------



## Duckling

14, turning 15 in 3 days! ️


----------



## Hedgehugs

19-21 gang rise up


----------



## Alicia

I am 26 years old.


----------



## Coco63

23 here!
Interesting to know the majority of people on here are in their 20s / early adulthood!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm 23, turning 24 in a couple months! Where does the time go haha


----------



## -Lychee-

27. Turning 28 soon.


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm from generation X and am too old to be on these forums lol.


----------



## FinalArcadia

27! It really stresses me out to be nearing my thirties, but I'm at least grateful that I look young enough still that people have thought I could be in high school.


----------



## Weiland

Turned 21 in March.
(Apologies if I've posted in this thread with my current age before! It's been so long that I've forgotten.)


----------



## Goth

I'm 18 years old 
still feel like i'm 16 with how messy my emotions be sometimes


----------



## paleogamer11

Currently, I'm fourteen (14) years old, but this November, I will be turning fifteen (15).

Edit: I am fifteen now (15).


----------



## supernerd

I'm 31 and I never ever broadcast my age because I'm far too anxious about being told I'm either too old, or that it's weird that I play video games/ use this forum. I love coming on here to trade and see other people's lovely islands though, so I keep coming back. Feeling safe enough on this day to post about it, especially seeing that I'm not alone in this age-group. So heyyyyy ~ any other old farts that want friends that play ACNH, here I am!


----------



## Olly7

supernerd said:


> I'm 31 and I never ever broadcast my age because I'm far too anxious about being told I'm either too old, or that it's weird that I play video games/ use this forum.


I'm 31 too and feel exactly the same  I'm not used to being one of the "old" people on forums, it's definitely a new experience!

Everyone is really friendly though so it's cool, even if I am secretly bitter about how young you all are.


----------



## Kattea

Late 20's club over here. Happy to see there are so many of us!


----------



## Faux

Updated my previous vote ... :']


----------



## Tessie

i just turned 28 the other day, i actually forgot and had to use a calculator lol. senile is settling in.


----------



## jiny

i turned 16 in april


----------



## DaisyFan

Edit: I'm really old.


----------



## Crowsie

As of last Sunday I am 29 years old.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I am happy to see multiple older people here. I mean I could tell there were some around my age but this forum is helpful to know and I was curious. I mean the older you get, the more you kinda drop friends esp if you aren't having kids. Video games are something that is nice to fill the time and de-stress. I am 29 now but next summer I will hit the big 3 0. I don't feel that old but time goes fast and I am loving animal crossing.


----------



## ting1984

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I am happy to see multiple older people here. I mean I could tell there were some around my age but this forum is helpful to know and I was curious. I mean the older you get, the more you kinda drop friends esp if you aren't having kids. Video games are something that is nice to fill the time and de-stress. I am 29 now but next summer I will hit the big 3 0. I don't feel that old but time goes fast and I am loving animal crossing.



Yep, some of us oldsters around.    Older Millennial here, almost 36.  Husband is a Gen Xer, in his 40s.  He isn't into AC but is a big strategy gamer, both video games and tabletop RPGs.


----------



## eseamir

I just turned 26 earlier this year!! (february) not sure how I feel about being closer to 30 than I am to 20 but here we are I guess


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

as old as time


----------



## Jokerface

I turned 33 3 days ago


----------



## roserk

Currently 30, turning 31 in April. Newbie to Anch since last year.


----------



## Pondo

Edit: i can now say i’m in the 25-29 range


----------



## Living Fossil

I'm legit shocked that there seems to be more people here in my age group than I expected? I was not ready for this haha. Oh happy days. I'm 27 myself, so seeing all you fossils here together in a museum is so nice. We're all getting older way too fast.


----------



## Yeatu

17. :^)


----------



## saucySheep

14 

not what you were expecting? lol


----------



## Giovana

13, turning 14 in March


----------



## saucySheep

Giovana said:


> 13, turning 14 in March


AYYYY I have a march bday too  golden birthday this year actually. rip corona killed my party


----------



## Ananas Dragon

15,,,,,,, can't move out yet : (


----------



## Mad Aly

Cool and interesting to see how majority of people here are in their 20s! I'm 24, almost 25 (next month).


----------



## Eievui

I just turned 24 in July! 
I'm a Cancer


----------



## Holla

24, though it's only a couple more months until I turn a quarter of a century


----------



## Galaxite

I'm 25, turning 26 in May


----------



## minnew

I'm 29 - been playing AC since 17!


----------



## avieators

i turned 29 last month! i'm surprised to see 25-29 yr olds being the largest group, i'm used to being the oldest in most groups/forums i'm in i'm grateful for that tho...my last friend group was crawling w 17/18 yr olds (and one 16 yr old) and i felt...uncomfortable sometimes...i've got no problem with bad language (i swear like a sailor lol) but i def wasnt using it at that age  and also they were weirdly sexual at times? but also bullied ppl for being sexual? hwat i think perhaps i just don't understand teenagers nowadays lol


----------



## Mintygreen

I'm 20❤


----------



## Junebugsy94

26


----------



## Psydye

Old enough to wish I was dead already.


----------



## TofuIdol

I'm 26 and will be 27 in July 
Don't really know how I feel about being even closer now to hitting 30 
>w<


----------



## Cash In

17, turning 18 in a few months. People usually think I'm a lot older.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m 22!  Although online sometimes people think I’m younger with how I speak/use smilies and what not


----------



## KimiyoCake

I'm currently 26 and will turn 27 in February


----------



## RoyalTea

I'll be 34 next month. Pls halp.


----------



## Ichiban

i've stepped into the next generation, im 20


----------



## Breath Mint

TofuIdol said:


> I'm 26 and will be 27 in July
> Don't really know how I feel about being even closer now to hitting 30
> >w<


I can relate to this, I'll be 27 in March and not looking forward to hitting 30. Although it is interesting that according to the poll the majority of users on TBT are firmly into their 20s at least. I could have sworn a couple years ago most of the people here were under 19.


----------



## ting1984

RoyalTea said:


> I'll be 34 next month. Pls halp.



I'm 36.  I'll trade you a couple of years 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2021



Breath Mint said:


> I can relate to this, I'll be 27 in March and *not looking forward to hitting 30.* Although it is interesting that according to the poll the majority of users on TBT are firmly into their 20s at least. I could have sworn a couple years ago most of the people here were under 19.



30s are actually great!  Society expects women to not like their 30s, but I like being older and knowing more.


----------



## RoyalTea

ting1984 said:


> I'm 36.  I'll trade you a couple of years



lol We can split the difference. I’ve come to terms with my 30s, but in no hurry whatsoever to hit 40.


----------



## ting1984

RoyalTea said:


> lol We can split the difference. I’ve come to terms with my 30s, but in no hurry whatsoever to hit 40.



I think 40 is when I might start to feel some of the physical effects.  I have noticed a slight slowdown of my metabolism in the last year, and my skin is less elastic, but I still feel pretty good, and can still get decent workouts in at the gym.  But I look at professional athletes, and I know that by 40, most of them are done, so the physical will surely get to me in time.  On the other hand, I'm sure I'll also know even more by then, so I'll try to look forward to that, at least.


----------



## Diegoboy

Just turned 52. 
Been playing Animal Crossing with my Daughter and my Dad since the original AC on the game cube. 
I lost my Dad before he could see ACNH.
(He would have loved it)


----------



## Jam86

i'm currently 19 but i keep forgetting, i still act like a child lol

i'll be 20 in march (oof, i know i'm not but i feel old )


----------



## JKDOS

I'll be 29 in April


----------



## TheRevienne

I'm 25, I'll be 26 on June 21st, only going to be 4 more years till the big 30 and that makes me feel old. Makes me feel old knowing I left school 10 years ago this year :'D


----------



## Plum Pudding

ting1984 said:


> I think 40 is when I might start to feel some of the physical effects.  I have noticed a slight slowdown of my metabolism in the last year, and my skin is less elastic, but I still feel pretty good, and can still get decent workouts in at the gym.  But I look at professional athletes, and I know that by 40, most of them are done, so the physical will surely get to me in time.  On the other hand, I'm sure I'll also know even more by then, so I'll try to look forward to that, at least.



I'm a runner and I'm older.  Pro athletes get better with age, they transition to ultra running and trail running.  You gain endurance with experience


----------



## JenMorri88

I am glad that we are all gathered here! This forum is cool and no matter how old people are sitting here! I've been on many forms before, but here the atmosphere is the best!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

turning 25 in a couple weeks...still cant believe it


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'll be turning 34 in just under a month, yikes!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I'll be turning 34 this July... *bones creaking*


----------



## Zura

21 as of right now but I will be 22 in February. It's so weird to be going over the 21 mark for a reason I cannot explain


----------



## shion

i'm 20 years old
21 in june aaa


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Slothicans said:


> I'm 35, turning 36 at the end of March. Looking at the poll results, I feel old af.



Same age as me when I joined the forum 5yrs ago, now I feel ancient and reluctant to visit islands of younger players out of fear of looking like I'm being creepy about it lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani




----------



## CyrusMoonside

Here's a hint: when I was born the Soviet Union was active, there were two Germanys, a country called Czechoslovakia, and Congo was called Zaire! lol


----------



## Anj2k6

23 going on 24 this June ^_^


----------



## Alaina

I'm glad to see others in their 30s! I'm 31. I got into Animal Crossing when it was on GameCube and I was 12 lol. Time flies.


----------



## Shawna

I am 22.  I will be 23 on June 9th. ^^


----------



## ting1984

Hey, my age 35-39 bracket has gone from 2.3% to 2.4% since I last looked!  Go Xennials.


----------



## Elov

_Boy I just turned 24_. Gonna be moving up an age bracket next year. Can't believe I joined this forum when I was 16, time really flies.


----------



## Felix Felicis

I am 21 and a half, turning 22 in late June; hope to see my first birthday on Animal Crossing maybe in a few months as I missed the last one because I was not playing anymore.


----------



## Neb

I updated my vote since I’m now in the 19-21 demographic. Time sure flies!


----------



## jadetine

It brings me joy to see votes in the 51+ bracket; I hope I am enjoying life and still gaming by the time I reach that age. 
With these kids, I feel way way way older than 34.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m 24


----------



## Merielle

I'm 22!  Just turned it a few months ago, but it feels like a lot longer.


----------



## Holla

Lady Timpani said:


>



Haha me in a couple weeks. 
I’ll even have to update my vote as I move up a bracket.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Glad to see I'm not the oldest person here.  good mix of ages!


----------



## xara

as of yesterday, i’m officially 19!  the fact that i turn 20 next year is _terrifying._


----------



## Hype

I'm 25 and my birthday is in January.


----------



## Holla

xara said:


> as of yesterday, i’m officially 19!  the fact that i turn 20 next year is _terrifying._


Congrats on moving up an age bracket in the poll! I move up an age bracket as well in a few weeks...


----------



## xhyloh

i'm turning 23 in a little over a month and it's so scary i don't want to be old sjdfkhd


----------



## ting1984

rosierotten said:


> i'm turning 23 in a little over a month and it's so scary i don't want to be old sjdfkhd



LOL.  23 is NOT old.  Come on.  I'm 36.  And I feel fine.


----------



## Midoriya

Turning 24 in less than two months, and got to say, I don’t feel any different at all than when I turned 23.  Life just feels like a blur now... especially because of COVID.  When you’re a kid you think time lasts forever, but once you become an adult it goes by a lot quicker... at least I’m not moving up an age bracket.  Thank GOODNESS.  Not ready to be where most of the current forum users are yet.


----------



## Holla

Zhongli said:


> Turning 24 in less than two months, and got to say, I don’t feel any different at all than when I turned 23.  Life just feels like a blur now... especially because of COVID.  When you’re a kid you think time lasts forever, but once you become an adult it goes by a lot quicker... at least I’m not moving up an age bracket.  Thank GOODNESS.  Not ready to be where most of the current forum users are yet.



I 100% agree with you about time moving so fast anymore though ugh. I often have to stop and think how old I am nowadays haha. It’s so easy to lose track of the years. Last year at one point I was convinced that I was 23 for a good ~10 mins until I took a second and counted on my fingers to double check. Turns out I was wrong lol.

You’re lucky about not moving up an age bracket yet I wish I wasn’t so soon haha.  Definitely enjoy your time left in the lower bracket. I know I’ll miss it to an extent, but at the same time my life appears to be moving in a positive direction at least, so here’s hoping the new age bracket will be an even more positive time in my life.


----------



## CafeBrewster

Currently I am 24, turning 25 in November


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I know my birthday isn't for a few months but I can't wait to change my vote to the 22-24 range in June


----------



## Pendragon1980

Am I allowed to be old AF on the forums ?

(I'm 41)


----------



## Porxelain

24 gonna be 25 April 12th >..< idk how to be 25 I still feel like I’m 20, and looki like I’m 18 lol


----------



## King koopa

Why do I feel young-
Am I the only person on the belltreeforums.com that is 16?
There's so many adults


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

Turning 24 and feeling sad with how my life is unfolding. At least I have animal crossing new leaf too get me through the day.


----------



## Wrathie83

37 with the grey hair to show it, roll on when lockdown (i'm from the uk) ends so i can get my hair dyed and cut.


----------



## Holla

Whelp today’s the day. Goodbye early 20’s bracket and hello mid to late 20’s bracket.

It really doesn’t feel like a quarter of a century already but alas.


----------



## Maymeows16

I'm 22 and turning 23 in May


----------



## SmoochsPLH

huh the first time i commented in this thread was in march last year, so let's keep the tradition going. 

i am now 22


----------



## -Lumi-

Maymeows16 said:


> I'm 22 and turning 23 in May



May birthdays unite!! I turn 23 in May, too


----------



## Maymeows16

-Lumi- said:


> May birthdays unite!! I turn 23 in May, too


May birthdays! ^ ^ /


----------



## satine

I am 22! It feels so weird. A few months ago at the doctor's office they asked me to confirm my age and I said "19" lmao. Like wtf that's three years off! What are you doing. 

I kinda like being 22, kinda scared of how fast everything is going now. I'm not even finished with school and I'm about to embark on law school and thinking about the idea of only finally finishing it at 26 is nerve wracking. But oh well.


----------



## Bunnii

I'm 21 now although I remember making this account when I was like 13 so its kinda crazy haha


----------



## Imbri

I moved up to the final bracket last year, so at least I don't have to worry about remembering to change my vote in May.


----------



## secondarycolors

satine said:


> I am 22! It feels so weird. A few months ago at the doctor's office they asked me to confirm my age and I said "19" lmao. Like wtf that's three years off! What are you doing.
> 
> I kinda like being 22, kinda scared of how fast everything is going now. I'm not even finished with school and I'm about to embark on law school and thinking about the idea of only finally finishing it at 26 is nerve wracking. But oh well.


I know what you mean - I recently turned 24, and it's been tripping me out haha. Am I supposed to "feel" like an adult yet?


----------



## PrincessxPunk

Currently 26 - I'll be turning 27 next Jan. Go Capricorns!


----------



## lemoncrossing

I'll be 19 in two days, so I just moved my vote to the next bracket! Time flies-- even though I'm not an "older" member by any means, I made this account when I was only 14, so that's pretty wild.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

crazy imma be 19 soon


----------



## KrazyKarp

I turned 21 a few weeks ago! Next year I suppose I'll have to change my answer on the poll into the next group!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m 23. I feel like I’m content at this age.


----------



## lazyislander

24, 25 in August! Time flies!!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm 26, I turn 27 this coming June


----------



## artwis

Just made 29 last wednesday


----------



## honeyaura

27, turning 28 in June.


----------



## jiny

just turned 17 on monday!


----------



## Parkai

19 as of last December.


----------



## jadetine

OMG I'm moving age brackets next week.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

I’m 31.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Currently 35 turning 36 in july


----------



## Meadows

24


----------



## tomatospooks666

i'm 24. it's nice to know that i'm not the oldest person here, hahaha.


----------



## Midoriya

24 now!  Still in the same age bracket.


----------



## jadetine

Omg, today is the day I change age brackets... 
Farewell youth!


----------



## Bloodflowers

jadetine said:


> Omg, today is the day I change age brackets...
> Farewell youth!



happy birthday  

I’m 35 years young


----------



## jadetine

Taengoo said:


> happy birthday
> 
> I’m 35 years young


We match!


----------



## MrPicklez

30 today baybayyyy


----------



## mocha.

I was 20 when I first joined TBT.. today I’m 26!


----------



## warrior_kitty

im 15 turning 16 in july


----------



## corncob

while i'm _technically _still 29 til august, it's close enough that i went ahead and clicked 30-34 in the poll : )


----------



## KimiyoCake

I turned 27 this year ;v;


----------



## ecstasy

im 15 now and WAY different from when I was 14 lmao


----------



## Mattician

28, turning 29 on June 1st.


----------



## Neprezi

Officially entering my 20s in 9 days, dear god I feel so old...


----------



## Blue Roads

Neprezi said:


> Officially entering my 20s in 9 days, dear god I feel so old...



Trust me, you're just getting started.    When I turned 27 I thought to myself, "I'm pushing 30 now, what do I do?"
I turned 50 last year and life is just as fun. Of course there are a lot of things that are different, a few years is no big deal to me now and I'm thinking back to things about my life from 15-20 years ago and sometimes wondering "where did the time go?", I think more about saving for retirement, long-term consequences of big purchases or going into debt, stuff like that. I never had kids, so never had to step up and really "adult", so I still have to make a conscious effort to be responsible sometimes when I'm tempted to be impulsive.


----------



## Stnh

13


----------



## Blue Roads

The drop-off of votes after 35 years old is huge! I'm just glad I wasn't the only one in the 45-50 group, and 3 more months will push me into 51+, of which I'm glad I see a few entries there too. How active are the older people in the forums?


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Im honestly surprised at how many people are in my 25-29 age bracket!


----------



## Blue Roads

kazujina said:


> Im honestly surprised at how many people are in my 25-29 age bracket!



I know what you mean, it seems geared more towards younger kids, and then turns out to be enjoyable for adults as well.


----------



## Foreverfox

Blue Roads said:


> The drop-off of votes after 35 years old is huge! I'm just glad I wasn't the only one in the 45-50 group, and 3 more months will push me into 51+, of which I'm glad I see a few entries there too. How active are the older people in the forums?


I've seen activity from the older forum members. There are a few in the last two brackets that are pretty active.


----------



## Blue Roads

Foreverfox said:


> I've seen activity from the older forum members. There are a few in the last two brackets that are pretty active.


Good deal. I'm going to try to be on here pretty regularly.


----------



## LadyDestani

Blue Roads said:


> The drop-off of votes after 35 years old is huge! I'm just glad I wasn't the only one in the 45-50 group, and 3 more months will push me into 51+, of which I'm glad I see a few entries there too. How active are the older people in the forums?


I'm in my early 40's and I think I'm fairly active on the forum. I check in and post daily but mainly keep to the New Leaf and Brewster's Cafe sections since I don't own New Horizons.

I see CrankyCupcake, Imbri, and Nunnafinga posting pretty regularly. I haven't had any personal interactions with them, but they all seem great based on their posts.

It's always nice to see some fellow 'older' members around the forums. Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## Blue Roads

LadyDestani said:


> I'm in my early 40's and I think I'm fairly active on the forum. I check in and post daily but mainly keep to the New Leaf and Brewster's Cafe sections since I don't own New Horizons.
> 
> I see CrankyCupcake, Imbri, and Nunnafinga posting pretty regularly. I haven't had any personal interactions with them, but they all seem great based on their posts.
> 
> It's always nice to see some fellow 'older' members around the forums. Hope you enjoy your time here!


Thank you  Can New Leaf be played on the Switch? I remember hearing about Animal Crossing years ago when I had a Wii and I wish I got into it back then. Better late than never!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ah shoot I have to change my age group today lol

goodbye 19-21 years, never forget


----------



## moo_nieu

turning 25 within a fortnight, feels strange tbh


----------



## Meadows

24 years young


----------



## easpa

22 since May. It's a bit insane knowing I made this account over half my life ago :x


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

28

man I feel so old!  My inner child demands for me to continue playing on the internet and on video games, though, so here I am

I hope you're all having a lovely day


----------



## porkpie28

I am 30 I feel so old


----------



## CL4P-L3K

35


----------



## Croconaw

I’m 23. It feels like just yesterday I was in high school. Where did the time go?


----------



## leximo

I'm 25, turning 26 next year.


----------



## peachmilke

I'm 21, turning 22 in a few months. I don't feel that old lol


----------



## MadisonBristol

I'm 20, turning 21 in 10 days!


----------



## Antonio

*I turned 21 last friday. Whoop!  *


----------



## Weebgirlstan

oh wow im 15 gonna be 16 in december


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

just turned 22 so i had to come by and change my answer haha

I'm feeling older by the second


----------



## Orius

31 this year. My birthday's in March. ^ ^


----------



## capsaicin

I'm 27. It feels like yesterday that I was 22 and finishing my last year of university. Time sure does fly.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i keep forgetting im 15
my birthday was more than month ago... still in that mindset


----------



## Magus

I'm 33, 34 very soon, and I'm happy to see I'm not the only one to feel old here


----------



## windloft

22 years old, though i definitely don't feel like it. feels weird that i'll be almost 23 in a few months ...


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'm old.Here's what was going on the year I was born:

-Lyndon B. "Big Daddy" Johnson was President of the U.S.
-The week I was born "She Loves You" by The Beatles was the #1 song.
-"My Fair Lady" won the Oscar for Best Picture
-Bonanza was the most popular TV show
-Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. receives the Nobel Peace Prize.
-Elizabeth Taylor married Richard Burton for the first time
-The first Ford Mustang was built
-Mods and rockers were jailed after riots in English seaside resorts including Brighton and Margate(The real_ Quadrophenia_)
-Cassius Clay(later known as Muhammad Ali) defeated Sonny Liston for the heavyweight boxing championship of the world
-Bubble wrap was invented


----------



## elo-chan

Just realized I have never posted on this thread, which surprised me. So cool to see all the different age groups that have come together playing the same 'ol little game!

I am turning 24 next month, on Thanksgiving Day. I believe I joined TBT when I was 20. Crazy how time flies. Even crazier that I still feel like I'll be playing this game another 5 years from now.


----------



## poweradeex

I am 26


----------



## piske

I am an elder millennial, getting more elderly by the second ;u; doesn't help that my birthday is in a few days!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm in my last "teen" years. Nineteen. 



piske said:


> I am an elder millennial, getting more elderly by the second ;u; doesn't help that my birthday is in a few days!



As long as you're young in your heart!


----------



## imorileo

I’m currently 22, turning 22: Pt 2 in January! (- also refusing to acknowledge that I’m now 23!)


----------



## Kaizer

I'm 28. I feel like I'm getting older and older the more I realize that 25 year olds are kinda young from my standpoint lmaooo. Life just goes on.. Damnnn lol


----------



## NovariusHaze

I’m turning 25 next month


----------



## Kumori

32! I turn 33 in January. :’)


----------



## ams

I turned 30 a couple months ago


----------



## Azzy

I'm twenty something. I'm currently refusing to acknowledge that I'm turning 27 in December. 
Nope. Just twenty something.


----------



## kusariyaro

20! i love this age!


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m only 32. Yes…only!


----------



## Holla

Pretty sure I've posted here before but it's still hard to believe I've been alive for just over a quarter century now.


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

600


----------



## EmmaFrost

Nunnafinga said:


> I'm old.Here's what was going on the year I was born:
> 
> -Lyndon B. "Big Daddy" Johnson was President of the U.S.
> -The week I was born "She Loves You" by The Beatles was the #1 song.
> -"My Fair Lady" won the Oscar for Best Picture
> -Bonanza was the most popular TV show
> -Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. receives the Nobel Peace Prize.
> -Elizabeth Taylor married Richard Burton for the first time
> -The first Ford Mustang was built
> -Mods and rockers were jailed after riots in English seaside resorts including Brighton and Margate(The real_ Quadrophenia_)
> -Cassius Clay(later known as Muhammad Ali) defeated Sonny Liston for the heavyweight boxing championship of the world
> -Bubble wrap was invented


That is FASCINATING. I'm so interested in history and I love the way you laid out what was happening around the time you were born. I love that this forum has people of all ages. 

I would be classified as an elder millennial! I remember buying CDs and waiting for music videos to appear on TV instead of finding them on Youtube. One thing I love about my age - I was born at a time when I only had to face bullying *at* school. I can't imagine having to face cyber-bullying as well. I am grateful to have gotten through primary school and high school without pervasive social media. There was no Instagram or Snapchat or Tiktok. I remember only downloading clips of songs because my internet was so slow there was no point in trying to download full ones lollll


----------



## Anitagonist

I'm 19 next month I'll hit the big two zero my mom told me she's gonna cry bc she can't believe I'm already an adult


----------



## SpaceTokki77

can’t believe i have to change my age group in the poll soon  
almost my last year as a teen :’o ,went by so fast.


----------



## JellyBeans

swinging by to move on up to the next age category  19 baby


----------



## ChocoPie22

I turned 17 a few months ago!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

goodbye, 16-18... i feel so old lol


----------



## BrideOfChucky

27. I’ll be 28 next year on 25th June.


----------



## Khaotico

I am 23, turning 24 on January 5th. Almost 25% of the way to 100!


----------



## DudafromKroksand

I'm 22, turning 23 in a few days


----------



## ecstasy

im 15, about to turn 16 next month I'm so not ready to become an adult theres just a few years left


----------



## Alienfish

Turned 30 today so I can finally vote in that bracket whenever new thread is on


----------



## Suntide

Almost halfway through 27. Honestly, I'm _really_ excited to enter my 30s! Late 20s kinda feels like the tween stage of "adulthood."


----------



## Smilephantomhive

I recently turned 24 ouch im so old!


----------



## iiyyja

22 going on 23. I know it's annoying to hear 20-something complain about 'feeling' old, but I don't look forward to that number increasing


----------



## Sophie23

I’m 25


----------



## Chris

Alienfish said:


> Turned 30 today so I can finally vote in that bracket whenever new thread is on


There won't be a new thread. I switched on the option to change your vote in this thread in May 2020 after we moved over to Xenforo so there is no need to re-create this thread annually anymore.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I am now officially in the most percentage group q-q


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> There won't be a new thread. I switched on the option to change your vote in this thread in May 2020 after we moved over to Xenforo so there is no need to re-create this thread annually anymore.


Yeah I noticed that afterwards, I've no idea how this software works so I'll go change actually.


----------



## dawny

18 here


----------



## Cuddle bunny

l am 14 turning 15 this year.


----------



## VioletUV

turned 26 last month, but i apparently have the vibe of an old lady lmao


----------



## SierraMisst

I’m 22 now, but turning 23 on Jan 20th


----------



## Sonar_Crossing

I’m 34yrs old I’ll be 35 on the 27th January


----------



## squishypew

I'm 32,
33 in May


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

oh god I'm 29 

still gonna play animal crossing lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I'm gonna be 15 in less than a week. ^^


----------



## maddandrea

Most people think I'm younger than I actually am...maybe I'll change my vote to the age most people think I am (otherwise I feel very old)!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I am very young. YAY! It does not matter if you are old or young! If you are enjoying everyday or even AC just have fun! Your age should never matter! Love and kindness does though!!!!


----------



## Franny

I turn 22 in like 4 hours.

yay?


----------



## Neb

I am 20 now! I’m so glad to free from my teen years. I’m pushing forward and never looking back,


----------



## xara

as of today, i’m 20 years old! can’t believe i’m just 2 years away from belonging to a whole new age group. :’o


----------



## TurnipBell20

I don’t post my age online, but I finished school a few years ago. Maybe that gives you an idea of how old I am.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm 26 years old:

1. I'm still living my parents
2. I don't have a driver's license
3. I don't have a job 
4. I'm still autistic
5. I have no friends 

Sums up my life perfectly.


----------



## GreenTeaHarbor1297

VanitasFan26 said:


> I'm 26 years old:
> 
> 1. I'm still living my parents
> 2. I don't have a driver's license
> 3. I don't have a job
> 4. I'm still autistic
> 5. I have no friends
> 
> Sums up my life perfectly.



If you need anything, you can talk to me.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2022

As for me, I'm 24, born in December of 1997. Was 9 years old when I first got Animal Crossing Wild World for Christmas '06 and when I was playing it throughout early to mid 2007 (before my DS Lite broke, because those things broke way too easily. Did get another one by Christmas '07 though).


----------



## cakiepop

I just turned 17 last month! It's scary, honestly!!


----------



## OrchidInferno04

I will turn 18 next month.  I started playing Animal Crossing in 2014 when I was in fourth grade .


----------



## Elov

So now that we can change our votes... Is this the new everlasting thread? Feels kinda weird that I can no longer go look back at past threads and see my old votes cemented in time. It does make me a little bit sad, but oh well. I guess this is a tad more convenient.

I just moved into a new age bracket last month when I turned 25. I have now moved 4 age brackets since joining this site at 16. Pretty crazy how much time flies. At least I'll be in this new age bracket for the next 5 years. It's going to be a pretty surreal feeling when I finally get out of it.


----------



## Holla

26 as of today. Officially past my quarter century year now.


----------



## petaltail

turning 20 this year! so weird to think about lol
it's weirdly wholesome seeing people talk about getting older in this thread haha


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I am 15 but I still feel like a kid. This thread has made me realize that there are more users that are under 18 than I originally thought. XD (I only know about two users who are the closest to my age.)


----------



## Beanz

im 16 but im going to be 17 in 2 months! next birthday after that is 18


----------



## jiny

i’m 18 as of today  feeling bit old


----------



## Romaki

Finally managed to change my vote, I'm turning 26 this summer.


----------



## visibleghost

i have been on this forum for too long, in the last thread i voted that i was 15, now in this thread i have voted 19-21. now i have gotten too old for that age bracket, i turned 22 last week. guess i have to change my vote lolllll


----------



## Midoriya

In a week I'll be switching brackets at last to the 25-29 age bracket, which is where the majority of forum users are it seems.

My main goal I set a year or two ago was to have a good career job before I turned 25, and it seems I've accomplished that.  Now that I'm saving up more money and will have a bigger tax return this year, I'm at the point of my life where I'm becoming more and more independent.  It's up to me to see if I can draw out potential from myself that is hard to see, but is very much there.

Also, can relate to the #BeenOnTBTTooLong club, lol.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

I'm in the range of 13-15 years old-
(God I'm growing too fast)


----------



## Chrysopal

I was so worried to see the results, being 'middle aged' for the ages posted..
But I was happy (and relieved) to see the majority is my age


----------



## -Lumi-

I am 24 now! But I still feel 21 or whatever age I was when the pandemic started. The lost years don't count


----------



## GreenOctagons

23, turning 24 next March. I'm getting old.


----------



## Mokuren

I just turned 30. I still feel like 18 honestly. It's a weird feeling to get old :'(


----------



## Bulerias

There was a time when I wasn't at the top part of this curve.  30 now, I was 12 years old when I joined TBT. Time flies...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Just turned 21 on august 8th!


----------



## Tulaash

I am 21, turning 22 on November 16th! I honestly can't wait for my birthday each year even though I'm older now. (Maybe I should have voted in the 22 category because my birthday is so close...?)


----------



## duododo

Mokuren said:


> I just turned 30. I still feel like 18 honestly. It's a weird feeling to get old :'(


I feel the same! But looking back, the most fun adults I knew as a kid never "felt their age". It's probably more positive for us to feel this way than be lamenting something we can't control haha


----------



## Gem of Paradise

I’m 28 but I don’t feel it, I honestly feel like I’m 18 to 21 lol.


----------



## Sylvia

Last time I posted here I was 18. Now I'm 21, turning 22 in a few months!


----------



## Beanz

17 (unfortunately)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Last time I posted I was 14, now I'm 15-and-a-half. Honestly I feel like I'm 13 sometimes.


----------



## Aiyaru

17 to turning 18 for me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just realized I moved up a bracket in this poll…I turned 22 in April.  It’s comforting to know that so many other adults enjoy Animal Crossing and TBT.  I feel like so much pressure is put on us to just stop liking fun things when we turn 18, so I’m happy we’re all out here doing what we enjoy!


----------



## ijack

35 but feel like 20


----------



## Aquilla

I’ll turn 25, so I’ll move up a bracket soon ;u; I honestly don’t even know what 25 is supposed to feel like. I have no real concept of my own age. I feel like an old granny on most days, and on some I feel as inexperienced and anxious as I was when I was 15.


----------



## JemAC

Just realised I haven't updated my vote in a long time - turned 26 a couple of weeks ago so have moved into the 25-29 group, though still feel exactly the same as I did at 25 and often vary between feeling like I've only just become an adult and feeling like I'm quite a few age brackets higher.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Welp... This is the last year that I get to fit in the 25-29 category..


----------



## Foreverfox

Ew, I moved a bracket lol…hello, 35. 

Changed my vote.


----------



## Elodie

Just turned 28...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm 20 ain't that crazy


----------



## Sophie23

I turned 26 on the 23rd December last year


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

I just turned 30 on Halloween of last year


----------



## Anitagonist

Since I joined here I'm now 21!


----------

